# Interesting article



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very interesting article in Time magazine particularly about the dog kisses.

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1921614,00.html


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. Very good article. So....when Marble licks us all day, he might just be hungry or want to know if we have the scent of food or prey. That makes sense, since he's always hungry and he always wants food.:wink:
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

That is cool! I just watched the video on Youtube that Duke is showing on how the dogs follow the person's hand signal. We aren't too far away . . . might have to enroll Jackson .

I have always noticed that the only time Jackson gives a kiss is when he's trying to find out what I have just eaten because there is always a lot of sniffing to go along with the kiss LOL. He reserves his numerous licks for first thing in the morning . . . not sure what that means . . . wake up? I love you? I'm glad you're here? Where's my food????

I do think the Havs are definitely one of the most social dogs of all after observing numerous breeds in obedience class.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know if this explains Kodi's kissing behavior... He seems to be the king of "wet willies"... He always wants to kiss people's ears. I don't THINK I hide any food there!<g>


----------

